# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Снаряды для дрессировки.

## inna

По просьбе своей знакомой,которая не может зарегиться на форуме,хочу узнать где у нас в Эстонии можно купить снаряды,такие как горка,бум,барьеры..Может где то делают на заказ? Кто знает,поделитесь координатами :Ap:

----------


## Tatjana

А почему знакомая не может зарегистрироваться? Что-то не проходит?

----------


## inna

Да Таня,это Анна,ваша ученица бывшая))) Она не может зарегиться,почему то! Пишет что не проходит

----------


## Tatjana

> Да Таня,это Анна,ваша ученица бывшая))) Она не может зарегиться,почему то! Пишет что не проходит


Инна, а Анна выполнила вот эту просьбу: http://www.canis.ee/forum/showthread.php?t=573  ?
У нас из-за постоянных спамов не всё так легко. :Ah:

----------


## Anna Kuleshova

Спасибо за тему, сама наконец то зарегистрировалась. 
Со снарядами правда уже всё решено, я нашла очень хорошего плотника, делает всё быстро и аккуратно, а берёт не дорого.
Вот например какие он мне построил снаряды для кошачьего аджилити:








Весной буду так же заказывать снаряды для собаки - бум, барьер и может быть горку. Как сделаю покажу фотки. Вдруг кому то тоже нужно будет.

----------

